# A busy day



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I was off to' discover dogs 'at Earls Court today. All started well as I got a lift there and arrived in less than 40 Minutes..I had a good look round at the other breeds of dogs but biased as I am there was nothing as lovely as our Cockapoos...
Spent a couple of hours looking around the stalls... who knew there were soooo many different brands of dog food..all claiming they are the best/most natural etc...BARF sellers were out in force too. Anyway was handed some free samples..more of that later. I had been considering buying
a stag bar for Betty for a while as had good reports about them from others on here and fortunately there was a stall there selling them. So I bought a medium but was then convinced to also buy some deer ears(eek) and some venison tripe treats ( as you might have guessed I am every sales persons dream..i really must learn to say no thank you!!). I also bought some fish oil food supplements as Betty is still very itchy around her face..
I was just about to leave when i noticed the EQUAFLEECE stand..as some of you may know from another thread I was umming and arring about getting one of these as I like the thought of Betty keeping a bit cleaner on muddy walks but oh the look of them. Anyway got chatting to the lady on the stall who is actually the owner and Is seen on the website and yes you've guessed it I ended up buying one..that's still not to say she'll be wearing it when she is out with me tho!! Goodies in handed I made my way to the tube station
( I thought it better to get picked up at Heathrow tube station) bought my ticket then discovered the there were no trains to Heathrow...two trains and a bus later I finally end up at heathrow ( why does this always happen to me Grr).I have posted a couple of pictures of Betty enjoying the purchases below...oh and about the treats... while I was uploading these photos Betty
went into my bag knicked a packet of the samples , opened them and scoffed the lot...naughty Betty. Excuse the label still being on the Equafleece ,I was just trying it on her fro size ( Size 16") still not sure if it is a bit small??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks like Betty is appreciating all of your efforts today!!!! Bet she is chuffed to have such a caring dad to spoil her and you have done your bit for the economy today too, what a busy day indeed!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a great day. Betty looks gorgeous in her equafleece. Was wondering what size to buy one for my Betty and was thinking 16" or 18" would be right as she is small for a full grown cockapoo (she was weighed on Thursday and was 5.2kg still).


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ahh, my fave thing to do.... arrive home with armfuls of shopping..... for the dogs!!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love the picture of Betty on the bed as she looks like she is saying "see this bed? it's alllllllllll mine!!". x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Betty 

Oh Colin sounds like you had an event day .. nothing better than canine retail therapy  

Done my own canine shopping online this weekend ... shhh haven’t told hubby yet which makes it so much more fun ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Recently weighed Picnic.. dont fall all over 4.5kg at 3 months old and measures 11 inchs ish ... as she moves so much


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh Colin Betty is gorgeous! She looks very fluffy & brushed in the picture without the fleece on just standing blending into your carpet 
The fleece really suits her as well!
Such a lovely dad  I'm the same, I just love buying things for the dogs, if I see toys I just feel like I have to take some home to them so i'm bets off staying away from the shops if they don't need anything 
If i go to this dog thing next year i'll be buying everything


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Colin

SO glad to hear you enjoyed the show. There was a limit to what I could buy - bring on next year lol!

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Recently weighed Picnic.. dont fall all over 4.5kg at 3 months old and measures 11 inchs ish ... as she moves so much


Are you sure she is a cockapoo and not a greatdaneapoo!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha Karen loved that! I thought it was pretty big for 3 month pup, she must eat well! Is she eating those Picnic bars JoJo?  x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Loving the Equafleece ........... but all my boys have banned me dressing Dexter  ................ may just secretly get him a bandana just to rebel - glad u had a great day & again Betty looks GOOOORRRRRRRRGEOUS!!!!!!! XX


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

jools said:


> Loving the Equafleece ........... but all my boys have banned me dressing Dexter  ................ may just secretly get him a bandana just to rebel - glad u had a great day & again Betty looks GOOOORRRRRRRRGEOUS!!!!!!! XX


Not the best best pictures of Betty....but too tired to care..sorry Betty.

How do you lot get such good pictures of your poos . Betty never stays stills You don't want to knowhow many I took just to get these ones..
most pictures were of her backside


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time ... Betty looks fab, my boys have banned me from getting a dog coat too, but I may just have to smuggle one in anyway


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Sounds like you had a great time ... Betty looks fab, my boys have banned me from getting a dog coat too, but I may just have to smuggle one in anyway


I told the owner how well received they were on here by Cocakpoo owners..
she asked for the website address.. might get a discount !!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Not the best best pictures of Betty....but too tired to care..sorry Betty.
> 
> How do you lot get such good pictures of your poos . Betty never stays stills You don't want to knowhow many I took just to get these ones..
> most pictures were of her backside


Colin my Izzie is such a poser! It's generally so easy 
Although sometimes she does decide to test me & moves her head at the last second, but i'm sure that is generally just on purpose to annoy me 
I have some amazing pictures of her looking right at me!

Poppy on the otherhand at the moment is the opposite, but she's a pup so I hope she grows out of it  She wriggles all the time & never looks at me for long haha.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Recently weighed Picnic.. dont fall all over 4.5kg at 3 months old and measures 11 inchs ish ... as she moves so much


Wow she is going be a whopper... Betty has just made it to 6kgs and about
11 1/2 inches tall...not sure she will get much bigger.
Took her for a walk when I got back and we met a choccy Labradoodle - Gorgeous but made Betty look so small.. no prizes for guessing who the gobby one was though!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Glad to hear you had a great day. Betty looks gorgeous in her equafleece. Was wondering what size to buy one for my Betty and was thinking 16" or 18" would be right as she is small for a full grown cockapoo (she was weighed on Thursday and was 5.2kg still).


Hi Jules

I think 16" would be big enough for your Betty.. 16" is just about OK for my Betty now but she still might grow a bit...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Betty is quite small then Colin if you think she is nearly fully grown, I thought my Izzie was quite small, she's 14.5 inches tall & about 8.5kg  Poppy is still tiny obviously haha


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a busy day! My dream sort of day . Sadly too many children to look after this end and a working away hubbie so no Discover Dogs for me yet again.  Actually it's probably just as well ..... I'm a bit like you Colin ....can't resist!

Betty looks gorgeous in her Equafleece! Love her to bits!

Karen xx


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

She is soo beautiful and fluffy, they are fab photos! Hubby isn't keen on Pepper having a coat but if I show him Betty I am sure he 'll change his mind


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Colin my Izzie is such a poser! It's generally so easy
> Although sometimes she does decide to test me & moves her head at the last second, but i'm sure that is generally just on purpose to annoy me
> I have some amazing pictures of her looking right at me!
> 
> Poppy on the otherhand at the moment is the opposite, but she's a pup so I hope she grows out of it  She wriggles all the time & never looks at me for long haha.


Lucky you...you need to meet Betty to understand ( C'mon Laura you know it makes sense to come to Rickmansworth - its only driving - it will do you good to visit to the civalised south) she is NEVER still..


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Are the stag bars messy or stinky? I am tempted to try them but a bit squeamish :ugh: are they like marrowbone in the middle ?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Lucky you...you need to meet Betty to understand ( C'mon Laura you know it makes sense to come to Rickmansworth - its only driving - it will do you good to visit to the civalised south) she is NEVER still..


I know, but tbh i've always taken LOADS of pictures, so maybe she's just used to it by now  Or maybe she loves the attention & knows will show everyone & likes the compliments? HAHA.

If it ends up being Rickmansworth I will try to get my parents to agree to camp somewhere close by for the weekend & I will definitely bring the dogs if that happens (mum may come as well), but if not we will have to see because it's well over three hours away! & No one would want to come with me  & Izzie is a bad traveller if she isn't getting constant attention & reassurance :/ So it would be massively difficult! 

I would love to come to a Southern meet though as there are so many people that I talk to from round there!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pepster said:


> She is soo beautiful and fluffy, they are fab photos! Hubby isn't keen on Pepper having a coat but if I show him Betty I am sure he 'll change his mind


Thanks - she has a LOT of baths. I clip her myself as i didn't trust a groomer not to scalp her..still learning tho - she's a bit rough round the edges


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I know, but tbh i've always taken LOADS of pictures, so maybe she's just used to it by now  Or maybe she loves the attention & knows will show everyone & likes the compliments? HAHA.
> 
> If it ends up being Rickmansworth I will try to get my parents to agree to camp somewhere close by for the weekend & I will definitely bring the dogs if that happens (mum may come as well), but if not we will have to see because it's well over three hours away! & No one would want to come with me  & Izzie is a bad traveller if she isn't getting constant attention & reassurance :/ So it would be massively difficult!
> 
> I would love to come to a Southern meet though as there are so many people that I talk to from round there!


I know it's a long way but there really are some fab people who come..I've really enjoyed the two i've been to.

PS: I'm half northern myself - dad is from St helens.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pepster said:


> Are the stag bars messy or stinky? I am tempted to try them but a bit squeamish :ugh: are they like marrowbone in the middle ?


No smell or mess... that's why I liked the idea of them - you can see the colour
of my carpet ( the whole house is the same colour!!). Haven't opened up the deers ears yet....could never stomach pigs ears!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I know it's a long way but there really are some fab people who come..I've really enjoyed the two i've been to.
> 
> PS: I'm half northern myself - dad is from St helens.


I will try my best I really will! I would love to come, it would be great 
It'll just take some persuassion on my behalf  If it ends up being the 29th I will persuade them by saying it'll be my well done present for finishing all my exams  That should work 

& cool! I know St Helens because i'm a massive rugby league fan & they are one of the super league teams that my team play  Ever watched it?
I know rugby union is the southern sport  but I hate it haha, sorry if you like it anyone!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was force fed Rugby at home..its OK but my game is tennis tho... far more
civilised


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Glad you had a good time Colin. Betty looks lovely in her Equafleece!
Hubbie & I were there for 10am this morning after a good clear journey. We had a good look round all the different breeds, and we also felt that none of the breeds were quite as gorgeous as the Cockapoo!  
Really pleased we went. Bought a few bits and pieces, watched some agility, and got home in time to do a roast dinner. Everyones happy!
Jx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Julie, must have missed you... clearly wasn't keeping my eyes open for
those spread sheets!! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I was force fed Rugby at home..its OK but my game is tennis tho... far more
> civilised


So rugby league then? As I assume home is North?
There's a big different between league & union, so hoping you mean league is okay & not the other 
Hmm tennis, not really enough going on for me to be entertained.
I hate civilised  haha.
I'm really NOT a sport person EXCEPT when it comes to rugby league 
I hate football, cricket, golf, forumla 1, the list could go on haha.
Although I like the running in the olympics


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Glad to hear you had a great day. Betty looks gorgeous in her equafleece. Was wondering what size to buy one for my Betty and was thinking 16" or 18" would be right as she is small for a full grown cockapoo (she was weighed on Thursday and was 5.2kg still).


We got Billy the 18" one and it fits fine, he is 5.3kg and around 12" high if that helps.
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day! Betty looks scrummy in her equafleece, think they must be working overtime with all the orders from here this week!
Took Billy out in his today and he followed another dog into a huge muddy puddle, fleece was soggy and mucky on the bottom but Billy was lovely & clean!
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great day. I would be the same as you Colin, I find it hard to say no!  Betty looks gorgeous in her equafleece, great photos.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> No smell or mess... that's why I liked the idea of them - you can see the colour
> of my carpet ( the whole house is the same colour!!). Haven't opened up the deers ears yet....could never stomach pigs ears!!


I can't do the pigs ears either but might try the stag bars then.

You're doing a fab job with Betty s grooming, she looks great and so much better than some of the professional jobs ive seen


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I told the owner how well received they were on here by Cocakpoo owners..
> she asked for the website address.. might get a discount !!


Yes ... I should think business has picked up since Equafleece has been mentioned on here! ... there will probably be a few more sales re-Xmas too! 

By the way, Betty looks really gorgeous in the photos ... how old is she now?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Yes ... I should think business has picked up since Equafleece has been mentioned on here! ... there will probably be a few more sales re-Xmas too!
> 
> By the way, Betty looks really gorgeous in the photos ... how old is she now?


Hi Sue

Thanks, I actually don't think the photos do her justice down to my severe lack of photography talent and her complete inability to stay still...she is now 6.5 Months old.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I think Cockapoos are made for spoiling so don't feel guilty at splashing the cash Colin 

She looks cute in her equafleece too- just in time for the messy wet and muddy paws and legs season!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just showed hubby your lovely photos of Betty. I said to him, do you remember poor Betty who got attacked by a GSD a few months ago, well here are some recent photos.

He was really impressed, lots of lovely oo's and ahh's saying she looked really lovely and doing really well.

Just thought I'd share that with you


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Just showed hubby your lovely photos of Betty. I said to him, do you remember poor Betty who got attacked by a GSD a few months ago, well here are some recent photos.
> 
> He was really impressed, lots of lovely oo's and ahh's saying she looked really lovely and doing really well.
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with you


Thanks Julie... I have to say I'm so proud of how she has come on.xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Such cute pics Colin


----------

